# Windoof 7 [vllt auch vista] + Adminrechte



## Tomate_Salat (25. Apr 2009)

Hi,

wie kann man die "als Admin ausführen" als standart-öffnungsmethode setzen? Denn ich will ein Programm schreiben, dass z.B. Benutzer Ihr Passwort über das Programm ändern können. Leider braucht man dazu Admin-rechte, die kein Problem sind(habe sie ja), aber das Testen in der Entwickler-umgebung bereitet Probleme. 

MFG

Tomate_Salat


----------



## Noctarius (25. Apr 2009)

Rechte Maustaste auf den Link (das Programm), Eigenschaften, Kompatibilität, "Als Administrator starten" aktivieren


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Apr 2009)

wirkt sich das auch auf programme aus, die in der entwicklerumgebung gestartet werden?
[werds mal testen]

mich würde aber eher eine Methode interessieren, wie man das generell machen kann


----------



## Noctarius (25. Apr 2009)

Kannst ein manifest-File mitliefern, ich glaub damit lässt sich das auch bestimmen


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Apr 2009)

ok, habs soweit dass man das programm als admin ausführen muss, aber in entwicklerumgebung gehts auch ohne...

aber das mit Manifest interessiert mich, habe noch nie wirklich mit dem gearbeitet. Werd es mal Googeln, aber vllt ist das Forum ja schneller [mit antwort ] wie ich das benutze


----------



## Noctarius (25. Apr 2009)

Ich müsst jetzt auch googlen, .NET Entwicklungsumgebungen erstellen sowas meist automatisch mit. Welcher Parameter oder so gesetzt werden muss, kann ich dir aber auch nicht sagen.

Um es in der Entwicklungsumgebung als Admin laufen zu lassen, muss auch Eclipse oder welche IDE du auch immer benutzt als Administrator laufen, da der Child-Prozess die Rechte des Parent erbt.


----------



## Tomate_Salat (25. Apr 2009)

ja das mit .NET weis ich, mach als mal was mit C# nebenbei [z.B. einen launcher erstellen]. 

IDEs benutze ich Eclipse und Netbeans
in Eclipse schreibe ich die wichtigstens Methoden vor und in Netbeans bau ich die GUI darum


----------



## HoaX (27. Apr 2009)

Zum Manifest schau mal hier: CodeProject: Making Your Application UAC Aware. Free source code and programming help
Windows Vista Application Development Requirements for User Account Control Compatibility


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (28. Apr 2009)

Da es ohnehin um Windows-Spezifika geht: Man kann bei launch4j direkt ein Windows-Manifest mit einbinden, sodass die Applikation automatisch beim Starten um Admin-Rechte bittet. Grundsätzlich ist es aber besser zu versuchen, Anwendungen so zu entwickeln, dass sie keine Admin-Rechte benötigen. Vieles lässt sich auch anders lösen (leider aber nicht alles).


----------



## thE_29 (28. Apr 2009)

Außerdem funktioniert dieses Manifest Zeugs nicht mehr ab Windows Server 2008. Da muss das irgendwie in die Exe mitreingemacht werden. Weil wenn da eine Datei einfach so rumliegt, kann man da leicht einen Blödsinn damit machen..


----------



## Wolfgang Lenhard (28. Apr 2009)

Bei launch4j wird sie meines Wissens in die exe mit integriert.


----------



## thE_29 (28. Apr 2009)

Okay, das ist dann Zukunftssicher 
Gut zu wissen! Danke!


----------

